# openbgpd on freebsd 4 & 6



## adevendra23 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,

I want to use lates openbgpd on 4 and 6 and unfortunately it doesnt work on freebsd 4.x and 6.x. latest openbgpd port works only for freebsd >= 7.x

Any pointers on why there is no latest openbgpd port for freebsd 4.x and 6.x (or) how to port, is appreciated.

Thank you
dev


----------

